# How long do eyes stay dilated after anesthesia??



## Silverlilly

Does anyone know how long a cat's eyes typically remain dilated after surgery? 

My cat was anesthetized yesterday morning for a dental, and his pupils are still completely dilated this morning...can it take more than 24hrs to wear off? Poor guy! I've been keeping most rooms pretty dim, but can't keep all rooms this way (eg. the kitchen).


----------



## trickyspark

It really varies. I don't know the maximum, but I'll use some of my cats as an example.

We took two female cats for a spaying, one was healthy and normal, the other has brittle bones and no tests have diagnosed what the cause is (all blood work,thyroid, etc., everything normal).

The two cats were spayed within a few minutes of each other. When we went to pick them up, the vet went to see if they were awake. Both according to him were given the same amount of anesthesia. The one with brittle bones was up and playing, chasing her tail. The normal healthy cat was groggy and sickly acting. She remained that way for well on into the next day.

It couldn't hurt to call the vet and just ask, it could possibly be a reaction or something. For some reason it just tends to affect animals differently.


----------



## laurief

There are a number of different sedatives and anesthetics that vets use in different combinations for different cats and different purposes. Also, each cat responds differently to these different compounds. One of my cats is especially drug-sensitive. It took her almost three days to shake off the effects of the drugs used on her when she was spayed, while it took her sisters and cousins only a few hours (they were all altered on the same afternoon by the same vet).

Laurie


----------



## Silverlilly

Just a follow-up in case anyone else has this question. I know for sure we was given propofiol and isoflurane. The pupil dilation lasted about 2 full day....he had his surgery Thursday morning, and his pupils finally started responding to light again on Saturday morning. The vet called to check on him this morning, and suspects it was the propofol that took a while to clear his system!


----------



## laurief

That makes sense, because isoflurane is cleared from the body almost immediately.


----------

